# Pirates of the Caribbean Fake Fire?



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anybody here duplicated the fire effect seen on the Disney Pirates of the Caribbean ride? The one with a reflective fabric background and a fan and an orange light? One of the rooms in my haunt has a pirate theme and I was thinking of having the fire effect at a window at the back of the room.

Surprisingly (with all the recent pirate craze and halloween etc) there seems to be only one link describing this on the internet:
(sorry if this hyperlink doesnt work -- if not you can paste into your browser)

Backyard Imagineering - Pirates of the Caribbean Fire

However there are no pictures, no commentary, and nobody saying if this actually works. I think the most delicate part is finding the right material to use in the breeze. I'm not sure what "silver silk" is but I was experimenting with dry cleaning bags (probably a lighter material than "silver silk") and it didnt seem to be fluttering enough. Maybe there is a trick to how you hang it or where you position the fan.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

There are some good tutorials for simulating fire on the main Halloween build sites:

HauntProject.com - Your visual source for Haunting How-To's

Monster Page of Halloween Project Links
(have to look through as they just list things alpha order)


----------



## cromag (Oct 17, 2010)

Making this a necrothread but here. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/99645-my-house-caught-fire.html


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for digging this up. I need it this year.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

GraveyardGus said:


> I'm not sure what "silver silk" is but I was experimenting with dry cleaning bags (probably a lighter material than "silver silk") and it didnt seem to be fluttering enough. Maybe there is a trick to how you hang it or where you position the fan.


You're going to laugh when I tell you this, but "Silver silk" is literally silver colored silk fabric. 

As for setup, what you'll need to do is create a frame that you can attach part of your silk to (at the top and bottom - make sure there's slack) and then place your fan(s) beneath the frame so that it pushes the fabric. Then add in a red or orange flood light to reflect off the silver silk and you're good to go.


----------

